# 1984 Bianchi Grizzly?



## Muddydogs (Jul 15, 2010)

Wondering if Bianchi made the grizzly MTB in 1984. From the Shimano derailleurs I am getting an 84 manufacture year. Pulled information about parts and there date stamps from the vintage trek web site. My bike is a Grey Brown? (depends on the light) in color with Red decals and a Yellow grizzly sticker. It has a made in Japan sticker. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

Tough question. Not many companies made mountain bikes in 1984. I Think the Grizzly appeared in the 90s, but I have no references to back that up.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

this thread has some info
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=636413


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

I believe the first Grizzlys were from '84 - '85ish.

Put up some pictures if you get a chance. There is not a lot of information out there on the early Grizzlys.


----------



## NDAAND (Dec 22, 2009)

*1984 Grizzly*

Here is a Grizzly that dates to 1984:

Oji original frame tubes (High Manganese Steel)
Suntour Montech rear derailleur (marked AB - February 1984)
Suntour Alpine Geartech front derailleur
Suntour Power Thumbshifters
Dia-Compe brakes
Bullmoose handlebars
Takagi Tourney XT cranks
SR MP-470 pedals
Ser. No. CS469651
Other Markings:
Mangi Ishiwata on forks
Piaggio below seatpost


----------

